# Lighting



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am finally finishing the ceiling in the train room, I have the T-bar up and am now wondering what everyone is using for lighting. Is anyone using the LED lights, if so what wattage? So far I can only find the 7 watt bulbs. Are tube CFL's still the main stay or pot lights with standard or CFL's??

Thanks

Ray


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect you are more interested in general layout lighting but we had some good information posted here Task Lighting that may be helpful if you are incorporating a workshop in your reno.

Robert


----------

